# Launcher (Minecraft)



## KeexZDeveoper (26. Mrz 2017)

Hallo. Ich bins mal wieder.
Ich habe ein Problem und zwar möchte ich gerne für das Spiel Minecraft einen Launcher programmieren der fähig ist von einer Cloud etwas zu downloaden um es dann auszuführen. In meinem Fall wäre es Minecraft. Ich möchte gernen diesen Launcher "Leak-Frei" machen sodass er nicht "gecracked" werden kann. Ichhoffe ich bekomme Tipps . Lg Linus


----------



## JuKu (27. Mrz 2017)

Was genau soll man einem Launcher cracken?
Du kannst grundsätzlich alles cracken, wenn du genug Zeit & Energie reinsteckst und das Know How mitbringst.
Also ganz "sicher" wirst du den nie bekommen.


----------

